
xkcd - Nerd Sniping - nickb
http://www.xkcd.com/356/?
======
pchristensen
We get it, xkcd is funny. Enough comics have been posted that people who
didn't know about it know about it now. Not every single comic needs to be
posted - that's what RSS is for.

Thanks, and I do appreciate you making sure YCNews readers are aware of xkcd.
I'm a subscriber and a fan, so please don't interpret this as criticism, just
the kinder side of a social news site.

------
rms
Here is the solution to a simpler infinite network of resistors, if you want a
big hint for the one in the cartoon.

[http://math.ucsd.edu/~mathclub/games/brainteaser-
archive/you...](http://math.ucsd.edu/~mathclub/games/brainteaser-
archive/you_cant_resist.html)

Mathworld's partial answers to the entire Google aptitude test:
<http://mathworld.wolfram.com/news/2004-10-13/google/>

------
chengmi
I like xkcd, but the recent string of xkcd submissions is a bit excessive.

~~~
rms
Why? It's not like nickb can trade his karma in for money.

Xkcd is the best comic out there. It doesn't seem like a flaw in the naive
implementation of social news that one or two good comics are on the front
page of news.yc sometimes.

~~~
hhm
It worries me somewhat. There were no xkcd comics before. Now we have some
comics. That was the way of reddit as I remember it...

~~~
rms
News.yc will have gone the way of reddit when good stories on the new page are
immediately buried. As soon as good stories start going unseen, I trust PG to
turn on the voter power algorithm and let's hope it works.

